# SE Vertical Exam - Bridge



## MOULVV (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi All,

I am going to take SE vertical exam in Bridge in April 2022. I have all the reference design codes and I am going to take the AEI class. For the practice books, I am planning to buy "2018 IBC SEAOC Seismic Design Manual Vol. 1" and David Conner Bridge books for my AM session. As for the PM Bridge session, I have no idea what books I should be studying for. I don't see many posts for bridge PM here. If anyone has any input that would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (Sep 2, 2021)

FHWA bridge designe exmples are good references for the PM Bridge Vertical essay problems. 

Steel: Steel Bridge Design Handbook | American Institute of Steel Construction
Post-Tensioned Box Girder Design Example: https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/concrete/hif15016.pdf

PM will cover prestressed superstructures, so make sure to study both pre-tensioned and post-tensioned superstructures.


----------



## Shannonsider_2016 (Sep 4, 2021)

Good choice in taking the AEI course, in that you will receive plenty of study material for the PM portion of the exam. The FHWA bridge examples in the response above are also a great reference - and are recommended by AEI as well. I don't believe you will need anything else.

I did not purchase the SEAOC Design Manual, but you won't need this for the Vertical exam. If you are going to take the AEI lateral course, you should have enough study material in the binder/examples for the PM exam.


----------

